# Smoked cheese what did I do wrong?



## lemans (Jan 19, 2015)

Last month I smoked 5 lbs of cheddar and Monterey jack . Wrapped it in plastic and a Ip lock bag. Tasted it yesterday.. It tasted like an ash tray!! I used the  5x8 tray with pitmaster choice for 3 hours at like 45 degrees what did I do wrong?


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2015)

Did you let it rest in the fridge for a night before wrapping?


----------



## lemans (Jan 19, 2015)

No I didn't let it rest unwrapped. Am I screwed?


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2015)

Lemans said:


> No I didn't let it rest unwrapped. Am I screwed?


I really can not answer that, as I have only done cheese 3 times. The piece you have leave it unwrapped over night see if it mellows Good Luck


----------



## timberjet (Jan 19, 2015)

take it out, wipe it with a paper towel, let it rest on a cooling rack on the counter overnight or in the fridge, then pack it up and don't get into it for a few weeks. The longer the better. That is quite a while to smoke cheese for.


----------



## joopster (Jan 19, 2015)

I have always let mine rest on the counter overnight with no issues.

I do not have enough experience to tell you whether that cheese is junk.  I would try as timber suggested to see if you can clear up the ashtray taste.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 19, 2015)

If your cheese was cold, and condensate formed on it...   It should have sat at room temp first, so condensate would not form....   then add the smoke....    with lots of air flow through the smoker....  and warm the smoker so it is above ambient temp....


----------



## lemans (Jan 25, 2015)

So fast forward I week I listened to Dave and joopster and the rest of the friends on this forum. I tasted the cheese this am and it is perfect!!!!


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2015)

That is good to hear enjoy, it is time to make more.


----------



## scooter-man (Jan 25, 2015)

Lemans said:


> Last month I smoked 5 lbs of cheddar and Monterey jack . Wrapped it in plastic and a Ip lock bag. Tasted it yesterday.. It tasted like an ash tray!! I used the 5x8 tray with pitmaster choice for 3 hours at like 45 degrees what did I do wrong?





Lemans said:


> So fast forward I week I listened to Dave and joopster and the rest of the friends on this forum. I tasted the cheese this am and it is perfect!!!!


If I understand you correctly - you took the same cheese that tasted like an ashtray, unwrapped it and let it sit for a day, re-wrapped and a week later that same cheese is perfect?

I did smoked cheese two weeks ago and let it sit for a few hours, then wrapped. Your thread caught my eye.


----------



## lemans (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes same cheese great taste


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 25, 2015)

I vac seal w/in a few hours after a cold smoke and all tastes well in 2 weeks ?


----------



## bear55 (Jan 25, 2015)

I rest mine outside smoker and then vac seal for at least a month.  Perfection.


----------



## lemans (Jan 26, 2015)

I took half to work.   Everyone loved it!!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 27, 2015)

Lemans said:


> I took half to work. Everyone loved it!!


----------

